# Programm mit Profilen für Raumkorrektur?



## HomerJay01 (5. November 2012)

*Programm mit Profilen für Raumkorrektur?*

hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes problem: an meinem rechner hängt eine 5.1 anlage. wenn ich zocke sitz ich vor dem bildschirm und wenn ich filme schau auf der couch. ich suche nach einem programm mit dem man verschiedene profile für raumkorrekturen (das is das, wo man die entfernung der verschiedenen boxen zum kopf einstellt) speichern kann. habe schon wie ein blöder(?) gegoogelt und nur zwei schon alte unbeantwortete fragen in anderen foren gefunden.

gibt es sowas nicht?
kennt ihr ein programm oder auch nicht?
wie macht ihr das?

freue mich über beiträge jeder art.

mfg homer

ps: ich nutze eine realtek onboard soundkarte mit dem realtek hd audio-manager.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2012)

Also, wenn überhaupt, dann kannst Du beim Treibermenü der Soundkarte Profile erstellen, die dann allgemein gelten und nicht NUR für die Boxenlautstärken. Schau mal, ob es irgendwo (ist vlt auch in nem anderen Fenster als in dem, wo man die Lautstärken umstellen kann) einen Menüpunkt für Soundprofile gibt - das können auch eine Liste mit vorgefertigten Profilen sein, in dem Fall müsste es dann auch die Option geben, ein Profil umzubennen oder ein neues zu erstelle.

Ansonsten geht das nicht, da müsste sich ein Programm zwischen Playerrsoftware und Treiber schalten. Das ginge zwar evlt rein technisch gesehe, aber ich glaub nicht, dass jemand so ein Tool extra entwickelt, denn das ist halt auch eher ein Sonderfall, dass man das gleiche Set mit zwei sehr unterschiedlichen Sitzpositionen nutzt... 

Reicht es denn nicht, einfach nur "hinten" lauter/leiser zu stellen? DAS wäre ja schnell gemacht.


----------



## HomerJay01 (5. November 2012)

hallo herb,

schonmal danke für die schnelle antwort.

der treiber gibt leider nicht viel her. es gibt zwar unterschiedliche profile für den equalizer, bei veränderung derer bleibt die raumkorrektur jedoch unverändert.
leider sitze ich nicht einfach weiter hinten. ich hab meine rechner mit meinem lcd-tv verbunden und sitze wenn ich filme von der couch schau förmlich am anderen ende des raumes. deshalb würde das verändern der lautstärke der hinteren lautsprecher das problem höchstens ein wenig mindern, aber nicht lösen.
wenn es eine möglichkeit gäbe verschiedene einstellungen abzuspeichern wäre das ein traum.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2012)

Das einzige, was man machen könnte: sich einige Soundkarten anschauen, ob das eine in ihrem Treibermenü kann, und wenn ja halt zuschlagen - da hängt es natürlich davon ab, ob und wenn ja wieviel Du ausgeben würdest für diesen Komfortgewinn.

Der Fall, dass Du ein 5.1-Set sogar mit nen anderen "Monitor" nutzt, ist halt nochmal seltener, da geht es also nicht anders als per ausführlichem Treibermenü. Du KANNST aber die Lautstärke anpassen, oder? Wie umständlich ist das ganze denn? Ich mein: WENN Du mal in Ruhe nen Film schaust, wäre ne halbe Minute vlt doch nicht soooo schlimm, wenn Du die die passenden Werte einfach mal notierst und immer parat hast?



Ach so: was für ein Boxenset isses denn, und wie ist es angeschlossen?


----------



## svd (5. November 2012)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn?

Unter XP gab es "Quickmix", wo du unterschiedliche Pegel für alle Kanäle in Profilen abspeichern konntest. Leider funktioniert dieses Programm ab Vista nicht mehr.


----------



## HomerJay01 (6. November 2012)

is ne alte creative anlage, die über 3 cinch stecker angeschlossen is.

die werte jedesmal einzutippen is ne notlösung. ich hatte gehofft es gäbe da irgendwas aber bin wohl ziemlich allein mit diesem bedürfnis.


----------



## svd (6. November 2012)

Vlt. geht ja das hier.

Zwischen den links/rechts Pfeilen öffnet sich nach einem Doppelklick dein Fesnter, wo du die Pegel der Kanäle ändern kannst.
Den Einstellungen einen Namen geben und abspeichern. 
Später kannst du mit einem Klick auf die Pfeile ganz einfach zwischen den vorhandenen Profilen wechseln.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Ich könnte mir halt gut vorstellen, dass es bei ner richtigen Soundkarte ein Menü gibt, wo Du auch Profile anlegen kannst. Eine andere Lösung wüsste ich nicht, außer es findet einer doch zufällig ein passendes Tool. Das müsste sich dann vermutlich quasi als Soundkarte "ausgeben", damit die PlayerSoftware den Sound nicht zum onboardsound leitet, und den Sound dann wiederum selber an den onboardsound weitergeben, nachdem die Lautstärken der Kanäle angapsst wurden.

*edit* aber teste mal das, was svd gefunden hat. Vlt klappt es ja?


----------



## HomerJay01 (8. November 2012)

danke! danke! danke! sowas hab ich doch gesucht. endlich! vielen dank!


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2012)

Klappt es also? Dann viel Spaß


----------

